# The limit of five quotes per post is too low



## Destructobot (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone made a big post in one of the flashcart areas asking a bunch of questions, and it seemed like the most orderly way to answer them was to seperate them into seperate quotes and deal with each one individually. Once I got done with that though, the board told me I had more than the allowed number of quotes. This annoys me greatly, because I was not playing some stupid forum game or making a quote pyramid, I was just trying to help someone out.

I understand why allowing a huge number of quotes is undesireable, but five is too low. 10 would be much better. I really don't care if people don't like it when they see 10 nested quotes in a post, if stopping that interferes with answering people's questions then it isn't worth it.


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jul 6, 2008)

I was trying to add a quote the other day and encountered the same problem. I second Destructobot's opinion.


----------



## fischju (Jul 6, 2008)

If you (wintin 10 minutes, I guess) post another reply with more quotes, the post merging system should kick in, I noticed this during my KYT (allowing you more than 5 quotes)


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 6, 2008)

The auto-merging now only happens within two minutes.


----------



## fischju (Jul 6, 2008)

Better answer those questions fast then


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 14, 2008)

I would also like the maximum number of quoted posts in a post to be increased.


----------



## Orc (Jul 14, 2008)

I also request the limit be taken off or increased.
Also, warnings or something to whomever makes those retarded quote pyramids if the limit is ever removed/increased.
(I hate those, even in Testing Area :/)


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> I would also like the maximum number of quoted posts in a post to be increased.


----------



## hdofu (Jul 14, 2008)

those iditotic games are stupid, but there is a practical reason for using quote chains (following a conversation between 2 people or distinguishing between 2 posters to help bullet point their questions point by point.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with this but only because Destructobot is right. I hardly ever use more than two or three quotes per reply but I can see how staff might need more.

Maybe you can grant more quotes to staff?


----------

